# Dexter's Blog



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I love this forum! It is the only place that my Mom can come to to talk about me. Everyone else thinks my Mom is crazy! 

If you want to talk to me, I sure would like the company. 

Here goes....

My Dad is taking care of me tonight because my most favorite person in the world is working tonight. Dad is ok, but he is great especially when he goes out on the deck and brings in some really good food. So, I do not eat my meal until I know they have eaten, because, I know they will give me something really good to eat!

I love to chew bones and my pig. I love to play with Mom. Sometimes, I have a toy in my mouth and I go up to my Mom and she likes to play with me and she says 'I'm going to get you!" And, I run away and I keep coming back to Mom, I like it when she chases me around. I am really fast! 

I have a friend who lives next door, his name is Bailey. A few months ago, I was afraid of this thing. My mom got me used to Bailey slowly over a few months. Now, I run up to the fence and I sniff Bailey. Bailey is always barking! And he rolls over on his back when I come up to see him. Mom says, he is a beagle. Bailey lives in his back yard and he is probably about 4-5 months old. I think my Mom really wants us to play together, but Bailey is so wild! He is fast too! But, I am faster! One day, we will play together, maybe when he is older. 

I guess Mom needs to take a picture of me and Bailey, huh?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Everyone is sleeping around here today! Mom just got up from sleeping, she worked last night and Dad is taking his nap again. That's ok...I jump up into Dad's face to see if he is ok and I lick his face. 

I was a really good boy. Dad closed the bedroom door again so Mom could sleep today and I just sat outside the door without scratching on the door and when Mom finally came out, I was so happy.

Why is it when Mom eats some good smelling food, she doesn't give me anything? At least she shares small ice cubes with me!

I got into the laundry basket and pulled out a few things. 

I think I drove my Mom crazy this afternoon. I was bugging her, jumping, basically anything I could do to get her attention. This is usually when we go outside and run, but my Mom said it is too wet. 

I like shoes! They smell so good! Rolled up socks are good too. Why do people clean their clothes? The best thing about rolled up socks are is that you can shake and chew them and the all of a sudden you have two socks!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

My mom took me for a walk before she went to work. I love walks because I smell a lot of things! Our short walk lasts maybe 10 minutes or so. 

I saw a banana today, there was no banana in it, but I smelled it. Mom wouldn't let me picked it up. I did manage to grab some paper on the way home!

I came home with wet feet and a wet underside and Mom had to dry me off with that big blue towel! I do not like the towel thing!

Mom ended up drying me with the dryer. I do not think she wanted to get wet before going to work. 

When Mom says "all finished," I get excited because I know I am going to get a treat!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey Dexter!

My Beamer would sure love you!! lol

Ryan


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Beamer!

My Mom came home from work, I was excited as usual. Mom was giving me my belly rub and she found a little mat under my arm and said, "we are going to get that out this morning, that has got to hurt." Mom put me on her lap and I laid on my back, I don't like to lay on my back, but Mom was pretty quick in getting out the mat. She used some little thinning shears to get that sticky thing out. 

Well, Mom ended up finding a few more stickers on my belly and she got those out too! I do not like my belly getting trimmed, especially that area under my legs where that loose skin is.

I think my Mom is wondering where Dad took me outside last night.

I am on a hunger strike this morning, I smelled my food this morning and I am not interested. Mom said, "I better eat it."


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Dexter-
I think you are very handsome and well groomed. Maybe we can share a flossie sometime.

Pixie Puff


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Pixie!

Your cute! My tummy is not feeling good. I guess chewing on carpet is not good for you, that is why I did not eat my food this morning. 

My Mom is finally out of the room with the closed door and Dad is not even home! I was really good and I did not scratch on the door to wake my Mom up. She came out from behind the door and we sat outside and she gave me the best massage.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Havs TAKE Lots of Patience & Training!
> It does get better! .


 I just saw your signature. Why do Havs take a lot of patience? Mine seem to have more patience with me ound:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I can be very devilish. I like my Mom and stay around her all the time. I think Mom watches me too close because she won't let me chew or eat anything I want!

Sometimes, I get anxious and high strung and I get into everything and I am bad. But, Mom understands me, she tells Dad, "he needs to run," so, they take me outside and I run back and forth from Mom and Dad and they give me treats every time I come to them. Sometimes, I run from the front yard to the back yard, and sometimes they hide from me and I have to find them!

My Mom first signature said, "Havs take lots of training, it does get better." Then, she was reading how frustrated one of the Hav owners was getting with one of my buddies and then she added the patience stuff.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I knew it! I knew it! 

Mom wanted to take me "Bye, Bye," and I did not want to get in the car, she actually talk me into getting in the car by offering a treat. 

We ended up at the dog park! There were two dogs there, a loud barking Dachshund and a quiet Brussels Griffin. I thought I did pretty good! I haven't been to dog park in months!

I let the dogs sniff me, this is really rude. Mom was down with me when those dogs were sniffing me. I am still really shy and timid around these 4 legged whatevers.....I like those people persons though, they do not sniff your behind and get in your face. 

We stayed about 30 minutes and we left when there were about 7 dogs there, it was getting a little to rough. 

I did good in the car! I did not throw up!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

This is Bailey, the girl next door. She is getting quieter than she use to be, but those Beagles are still loud! And, she is a girl!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

HavaneseSoon said:


> but those Beagles are still loud! And, she is a girl!


He hasn't heard Evye yet !! And, she is a girl !


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Dexter sounds like such a good boy. It's cute how they meet at the fence!
Gina


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Mom decided to get up early today because she couldn't sleep, she will probably go back to bed soon. 

Mom took that comb and thinning shears to my belly again, ya know if she didn't touch and pet me all the time, I wouldn't have all these problems! But then again, I sure do like the massages she gives.

I didn't eat my supper last night, my stomach is still bothering me. Dad told Mom that I threw up a few times yesterday. I still feel good though, I just do not feel like eating. Dad's packing again, I sure hope I do not have to go back to the kennel again.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'd go back to bed too!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I ate more than 1/2 of my breakfast today. Dad told my Mom I pooped this morning! Why do they always want to know things like that? 

I saw Dad go out of the house with some of his clothes. I was sitting in Mom's lap the whole time so she wouldn't leave, I kept looking at her. 

Mom went back to bed this morning, she got up and stayed up for a little while, then she went back to bed and did not get up until a couple of hours later, so I got to sleep too! I guess working 4 nights is too much for Mom. 

I heard Mom say to Dad this morning, that we were going to try the dog park today before it got busy with too many other dogs.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I went to the dog park today. I met a Maltipoo, and two Dachshunds. I only stayed about 15 minutes. I let everyone sniff me. I still stay real close to Mom. I headed toward the escape gate after a while, Mom came over and so did one of the dachshunds. 

Mom called me, so I came and she picked me up and we escaped!

Mom said I was getting better. I am still not playing with those other dogs. The people are real friendly though! I like them!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

We went to the dog park around 11:15AM, Mom figured it would be not as busy. She was right. We were the only ones there when we got there. We go to the small dog area. 

Later on, we met the Brussels Griffin pup, a little tiny dog, Corgi type dog and a terrier type dog. Mom decided to stay about 2 hours because the park was pretty quiet, but I was ready to go after 15 minutes. Most of the time in the park was without dogs, but I got to watch the big dogs in the other area. 

Mom had to get me twice from the gate, I was jumping up and wanting to get out. Mom carried me back to the bench that was far away and we sat there awhile, I stayed on the bench when I met the last three dogs.

I don't know why I act like this at the dog park, I am pretty wild and playful at home. I love people, it's those dogs I am very shy around. I think we are going back to the dog park tomorrow.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh Dexter you are an adorable little guy! I love your posts.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Mom is little frustrated because the last time we posted a post, the post just disappeared into the internet... who knows where...and it was a long post. 

So, now I am writing again. Dad is taking care of me for the next 2 nights, then I can have Mom back again. I don't bother Mom while she is sleeping anymore, so Dad doesn't lock me out of the room anymore. 

I got a bath on Friday, that was nice, but now, I know what the word bath means and I play hard to get from Mom. I know she means business when she lowers her voice and sounds kind of mean. I like my bath! I even run over to the place Mom dries me!

Mom says I am so soft when I am clean, she even said I felt like a cat! Can you believe that!

Mom is still working on with me on the dog park. I am still very timid and shy. She said she is going to take me to the dog park two more times this week.

Mom hasn't really cut my hair lately just a little above my eyes, so I can see. Mom loves my eyes and I like to see what I am doing. Mom is dying to use those clippers again and her new scissors, I heard she ordered that CC comb that costs so much. I really like it when Mom is brushing or combing me, it feels so good.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I went to the dog park today in the middle of the afternoon. Mom says the park is crowded in morning before people go to work, lunch time, and after work. 

When we got there, Mom thought the little dog park was empty and before we know it, two dogs were at the gate with us. One was a big dog, a Lab and a small/medium size dog. 

As soon as Mom saw the big dog around me, she picked me up and then the big dog start mounting my mom’s leg! I guess that dog doesn’t know what “Off” means because Mom sure did say it enough! 

The man who owned the dogs came over and got the dog off my Mom, and then he said, “I guess it is time to go.” Mom was nice, she didn’t even talk to the man.
We now had the park to ourselves! 

We stayed about an hour. I tried to leave one time, but Mom said it was not time to leave, so she came over to pick me up and took me back into the park. 

We sat under the tree and watched the big dogs at the big dog park play. You would not believe what those big dogs were doing! One of the dogs was rolling around in WET mud! And once, the other dogs saw what he was doing, they joined in the mud bath. All my Mom could say was, those cars are going to be a mess!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am home now, I stayed in the kennel for 5 days and 4 nights! Mom said I did better. Mom made me some Chicken and Rice to eat. 

My report card said I ate the first night, did not eat the second day, fair the rest of the days. I don't like the kennel, I miss my Mom!

The kennel cut my nails like my Mom wanted and they gave me a bath too!
My Mom looked me over to make sure they did not cut my hair, they didn’t. 

Well….just because my hair is clean, my Mom decides to trim the hair away from my feet and she also decides to goes for my underarms too! Mom was doing a lot of feeling around on me this morning and I think this is what got the trimming started. 

I hate it when Mom puts me on my back! It took Mom a few hours to trim my belly because I kept wiggling around. Mom found some tiny mats when she was shaving my underarms. I sure am glad those little mats are gone! 

Mom says mats hurt because they pull on my skin and make it hard to walk and the mats get bigger! I knew that! 

Mom just trimmed some hairs around my ears, and I thought Mom was finished with her trimming fun today! She did say, “I wonder if I can get those feet trimmed today?” Mom gave me a curly bone after my ears were trimmed. 

I will tell you one thing, Mom better wait on the feet until tomorrow because I am enjoying this bone way too much! Oh! Mom said, if I do not leave her Mountain Dew drink alone, you know the one with the ice in it, she will be going for the trimmers again! I got down and started on my bone! Oh! I won on the ice!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*September 23, 2009*

I went to the dog park today, I was the only one there in the beginning. I walked around and was feeling confident. Mom said, "This was the best visit so far!"

I am still a little shy. I met 3 dogs today. The first dog was a nice Schnauzer dog, he kept to himself, but he did come over and say hello. He left the park after about 8 minutes or so.

The next two dogs looked like a miniature German Shepherds one was quieter than the other. Mom said, "They weighed about the same, around 35-45 lbs," I think she was wondering why they did not go into the other park for the big dogs since that park was empty. Those two dogs played together. I watched them and once in awhile one of the dogs would come over to give me the sniff over. Mom was close by to save me if I needed saving.

Mom talked to a girl at the park and Mom was asking how long it took her dog to get use to the park and the girl said, "three weeks," but she also said, she went to the park every day. The girl said, "my dog was really shy too."

I had about as much fun as I could stand with those big dogs and I managed to talk Mom into leaving the park after the first time I walked to the exit gate.

Mom said, "Let's go." I guessed we stayed with the big dogs about 5 minutes. We went home and I didn't get sick riding in the car either! Mom said, "We are going back to the park tomorrow."


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Mom took me to the dog park again today. We stayed 2 1/2 hours! I tried to get away at least 3 times by running to the gate. Mom tried to call me, but I wouldn't come, so Mom had to come get me and carry me.

I like sitting on the bench with Mom.

I met 3 small dogs today, one was only 15 weeks old, so I was bigger than him and he was jumping everywhere, including on me! 

I actually sniffed some of the dogs today! Big step for me! Mostly we were by ourselves watching the big dogs next door. Mom said, I am getting better, but it will take time.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Mom's been teaching me the "Leave it" game again today! I love this game, Mom gives me some really good treats! I like hotdogs! I am getting really good at this game!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Ringing Bells just to go Outside!*

For the last few weeks, I have been ringing the bells to go outside and my Mom figured out today that I was just wanting to go outside instead of pottying all the time. I think my Mom read about this on this forum somewhere!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*September 30, 2009*

Mom is still taking me to the dog park. I don't know what she expects, but, I am not playing with those 4 legged things! I just sat on the bench with Mom.

I got a bath yesterday and that felt good! Mom likes it when I am soft!

Mom's messing with my hair again! Somebody needs to take those clippers and scissors away before she gets carried away and cuts off too much hair!

It is a good thing that my Mom started first thing in the morning to start cutting my hair because, I just know it is going to take her all day! We got lots of breaks today and I even got lots of naps too!

I have mats! Just little ones on the backs of my legs. Mom finished combing out my front two legs a little while ago, now she has to tackle those mats on the back legs, then, we are going out on the porch to get this hair cutting over with!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

aww Dex. your mom sounds just like me. I bet you like that hair cutting thing better than the getting out mats thing. You were really good to keep your mom company on the bench at the park.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*October 7, 2009*

Mom took me to the dog park again! I am excited about going in the car and have not thrown up in the car in quite awhile.

I still do not like those dogs at the park! Mom let's me sit on the bench when those dogs smell me too much. I met a Pug today. He was in the big dog park for a little while, then his Mom brought him over to the little dog park.

All he wanted to do was smell me! What's up with that? I saw some young Golden Retrievers (2) of them in the small dog park today too. Those retrievers played by themselves, they were really fast running around and they did not even come over to smell me! I like that!

I am getting use to the park slowly....a lot of the times, the small dog park is empty, so I can just walk around and smell everything and stay close to Mom. A lot of the times, we stay near the fence so I can watch those big dogs playing.

I think we are going back to the park tomorrow.

Oh! Mom took me to the Vet yesterday, she was worried about my ears. I had been scratching them too much for Mom. My ears were fine, the Vet said.

Mom ended up taking more little hairs out of my ears today. Mom said, they were probably tickling my ears. How does she know they are tickling?

Oh! The Vet clipped my nails while I was there too!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*October 11, 2009*

Mom has been working for the last three nights and I am so glad she is home tonight!

We went to the dog park today (Sunday). Mom knew the park was going to be busy, so we checked the park out. We stayed almost 3 hours!

Mom said, today was my best day at the park so far. I still do not like those dogs crawling all over me! Mom will pick me up if those dogs are doing that!

But for the most part, I let the dogs smell me. A lot of the time, I would be between my Mom's legs. I got a chance to smell some of those dogs when they were not paying attention. They smell different! I really like the people at the park! Everyone says, I am so soft! And, they are always asking what kind of dog I am.

I did not run to the gate to get out of that place one time while I was at the park today!

Most of the dogs would just come over and smell me and then go away, I liked that! I got a chance to watch a lot of little dogs running really fast, they were playing chase me game! I was glad they were not chasing me!

Mom will call me back to her when those dogs are trying to chase me or I get too far from Mom.

We are going back to the park on Monday and Mom said I was getting a bath too!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*October 12, 2009*

I went to the dog park with Mom this morning, there were two big dogs in the small dog park, Mom did not like that. When we got to the gate the big dogs moved over to the big dog park. They said "sorry, there was a Jack Russell terrier over there."

Then, I was the only dog in the small dog park, until "Beast" the little Jack Russell terrier came. "Beast" can't jump on the bench, he is too small!

I do not like that dog! He is crazy with excitement! And, "Beast" is his name!

After awhile, Mom got me off the bench and we stay on one side of the dog park and Beast was on the other side playing with his Dad. Then, Beast and his Dad went home.

We walked along the fence between the little dog park and the big dog park and I started playing with a larger dog running along the fence. He was whimpering, he wanted someone to play with. There were no other dogs in the large dog park.

So, I went to the fence and smelled the dog and we ended up playing along the fence running back and forth! That was fun! My feet got really dirty!

Mom now has a really good reason to give me bath today!

Earlier, Mom saw two dogs being overly aggressive with some dogs in the large dog park. Those owners need to call off their dog or get out of the park!

It is not fun being chased and then run down and the dog being chased rolls on their back exposing their belly, then they get up and the aggressive dogs chase them again and do the same thing! That is not fun or safe!

Those aggressive dogs scare off the good dogs from the park! I am really happy that Mom will not allow me to be chased by big aggressive dogs!

I think Mom going to the dog park is a good idea. She is going to end up expressing concerns to other dog owners who have aggressive dogs, I think she called this another "Life Lesson." I just hope she doesn't embarrass me!

Mom said I had a good day at the park, we stayed about 45 minutes and I played for the first time along the fence with another dog and got my feet really DIRTY!

We are going to the park this afternoon, then Mom will give me that bath!


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Dexter, I think you and your Mom should think about writing a book! It would be fun for all of us and our Moms could read it to us. 

Sasha 

My Mom calls me Sasha Bean and I go to work with her every day during the week. We work in a law office and sometimes I get in trouble because I bark at people. Mostly, I am the spoiled princess of the office. :angel:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

sashamom said:


> Dexter, I think you and your Mom should think about writing a book! It would be fun for all of us and our Moms could read it to us.
> 
> Sasha
> 
> My Mom calls me Sasha Bean and I go to work with her every day during the week. We work in a law office and sometimes I get in trouble because I bark at people. Mostly, I am the spoiled princess of the office. :angel:


My mom says you are so sweet to say that!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

My hair is still growing, my mom cut my mustache off 3 weeks ago! I don't know what she was thinking! But, I sure do not miss those mustache comb outs every day! I am a real puppy now! 

I heard my mom say....she won't be cutting my mustache anymore! That's too bad, I was just getting use to it being short.

I got my hair on my paw pads cut off today. Mom found 3 mats on me yesterday and she was wondering if I was blowing my coat. I do not know how my mom can say I am blowing my coat when the only thing I know to do is lick a coat! 

She found out that my brother was blowing his coat. And, I heard my mom say, she was glad my belly hair was short!

We went to the dog park today...I was the only one on the small dog side. 

I am enjoying my car rides a lot now. I look around to see what is going on outside while I am riding in the car, I figure I might as well look around instead of getting sick in the car.

Oh! I almost forgot! We went to Petsmart tonight and there were lots of dogs dressed up in Halloween costumes! 

I got a bath today too!


----------

